# My How they Grow



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Lol Rick, I could hardly see you!! Penny your growing up so beautifully.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She's growing up gorgeous! How old is she now? You're running out of lap


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Mfmst said:


> She's growing up gorgeous! How old is she now? *You're running out of lap*


HaHa, she's 8 1/2 months now.

Rick


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Penny is really growing into a beautiful SPOO! She was such a cute puppy and now she is a gorgeous long-legged, elegant young lady! Love the pictures! What a good idea to take them in the same place every so often.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

She's is very expressive! Beautiful!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Very cool idea to photo that way, easier to see the change. That is one beautiful dog!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

that is a great idea! And what a pretty young lady she has become!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow! What a difference a few months makes. How much does she weigh and how tall is she now?

Also how is your breeder doing?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Wow! What a difference a few months makes. How much does she weigh and how tall is she now?
> 
> Also how is your breeder doing?


A rough measurement last week was 23 or 24 inches but that was with a lot of wiggling and she's 35 pounds. Last I heard from Victoria is she's handling the chemo well but they won't know anything definite for a little while still.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Penny seems like she will be a bit bigger than Lily, but still a very nice size for being able to pick her up if you need to and the like. Thanks for the update on Victoria. I am pulling for her!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

OH NOOOOO! RICK YOU'RE SHRINKING! Sorry couldn't resist. Penny is looking lovely.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Ha, I wish I was shrinking but it seems not matter how much gelato I eat and sitting on the couch I do I just keep getting fatter. Weird. 

Rick


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Penny is growing up fast! She is GORGEOUS! I love the progressive picture idea! What a great way to see the change.....keep it up!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Your moustache is gone.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I think I like him better without the 'stache!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

Penny is a complete doll, she's growing so fast, and such a gorgeous black spoo! Thanks for the pics


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh Rick, my earlier 'wow' was for Penny! She's a beauty!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lady Penelope indeed!! She's fabulous!

Oh and Rick - that gelato and couch diet... sounds just like mine!! LOL!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome photos!! 
Beautiful pup!! 
Great comments! 

And yes, I think you look great without the mustache, 
you look younger on the last picture than on the first!  sorry I know I'm too opinionated!!! But that was meant to be a polite compliment! I just sound super rude sometimes... LOL  I'm foreign!! Ya know...!! 

Anyway ... GREAT THREAD!


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> A rough measurement last week was 23 or 24 inches but that was with a lot of wiggling and she's 35 pounds. Last I heard from Victoria is she's handling the chemo well but they won't know anything definite for a little while still.
> 
> Rick


Tall and thin like a Victoria secret model


----------



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

_Stunning Girl !
Kind Face and Joyful Quality_


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Wow she is getting big!!!! Such a pretty girl


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks guys. She really is a joy to have.

Rick


----------



## Luna3698 (Dec 19, 2013)

What a beautiful SPoo! And what a great way to show how quickly they grow.


----------

